# look what i've been keeping quiet



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

How adooooorable!!!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

these are very nice,well done.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I literally love them.

I'll swap you one of these for my new satin rumpwhite?


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

i would think so ian 

here's a pic for sarahc










i believe i have one of these bucks spare for you....


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

they are immensley handsome beasts - are they rex coated aswell as black/tan rump thingies??

They're totally awesome - love them


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

i have choc tan and black tan rumpwhites... they are all from 'hairless' variety but are what i call fuzzys, they grow out of their astrex appearence as they get bigger. oh and i have some siamese/dilute chocolate guys too who are the best type for hairless out of this litter, chuffed that so many wernt full on hairies tho!


----------



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

Their ears are giant :shock:


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Can I have them all :shock:


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

I love them! so unusual, beautiful. how did you get them?


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

i bred them... these are a few generations on from my starting project


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

They're lovely!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

lovely,keep me the biggest pinkest,smoothest chappy you have spare,just the way I likes em.oh and can you believe the teeny weeny girl you gave me has had 10 babies,amazing ,don't know where she fitted them all.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

goodness, who knows! - under the armpits maybe :lol: 
thats good news, i'd love to sneak a peak at the hairless you've been brewing recently! 
I thought that's what you'd want (smooth big pink balds!) and there are 2 brothers the most like this, i am keeping one and will keep one for you, the other are too coloured and fuzzied for your liking i think! they are residing with some other boys and these 2 are prooving to be the toughest most macho hairless ever - so this could be good news for breeding!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

well Daisy my big beautiful clanger lookalike has had a litter of 14 today so I'm hoping for jumbo hairless.I'll try and get some photos at the weekend.I'm so feeble that mark has to take the photos and my son uploads them , hence the lack of photo stuff from me.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

awesome! sounds brill


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Aww bless they are lovely. Yikes a litter of 14.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow, good job! Theyre stunners


----------

